# Great Dane 47 Days Pregnant - Not Showing?



## Alysha184402 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hello,

They tied on September 10 (which I believe, was 47 days ago). Around the second week she started eating noticeably more, but has since returned to just slightly more than usual. And for the past few days, her nipples have been enlarged and seem to have small pink "bumps" on them, which almost resemble very tiny skin tags. Not sure if this is in preparation to lactate or what.. Anyways.. She is a bulky dog to start with, came from a very healthy litter of five nice, large pups. Possibly on the chubby side, but we thought she'd be showing by now. According to her breeder, her dam didn't show until the last ten days, and she is a much more petite Dane than ours. We are constantly feeling her abdomen but can't feel a thing. We're getting worried that the whelping area that we prepared won't get put to use! 

While (obviously) we have not had her pregnancy confirmed by a vet, we are prepared to get in contact with them if she isn't showing within a few days of being due. Don't worry - if any concern arises, my girl will be down to the vet A.S.A.P. (and with the vet 5 minutes away, that's pretty darn soon!)

Just hoping to hear if anyone else has witnessed similar situations?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I wouldn't keep feeling her tummy, Im sure that isn't good..! 

Cant you just scan her now and stop the mystery lol! 

Just out of interest what health tests do Great Danes need? I really love them, last one I met was blind


----------



## BorderCollieTastic (Oct 25, 2013)

I wouldn't keep poking her stomach especially this early into the pregnancy. Also, i'd get her down to the vets ASAP so you can learn if she is or not for definite instead of guessing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2013)

Alysha184402 said:


> Hello,
> 
> They tied on September 10 (which I believe, was 47 days ago). Around the second week she started eating noticeably more, but has since returned to just slightly more than usual. And for the past few days, her nipples have been enlarged and seem to have small pink "bumps" on them, which almost resemble very tiny skin tags. Not sure if this is in preparation to lactate or what.. Anyways.. She is a bulky dog to start with, came from a very healthy litter of five nice, large pups. Possibly on the chubby side, but we thought she'd be showing by now. *According to her breeder, her dam didn't show until the last ten days,* and she is a much more petite Dane than ours. We are constantly feeling her abdomen but can't feel a thing. We're getting worried that the whelping area that we prepared won't get put to use!
> 
> ...


Im guessing her breeder is your mentor? The breeder would know these lines and what they tend towards, so they are your best line of information IMO. Others experiences may not apply to your situation at all.

I do recommend getting an US and/or X-ray eventually to have a good idea of how many puppies are in there so you can plan and prepare accordingly. For example if there is a singleton in there, youre looking at a higher chance of c-section and other issues. So its always good to know what to expect.


----------



## Alysha184402 (Oct 27, 2013)

By "feel" I really mean pet  Sorry if that was deceiving. Also both her and our male have been tested for hip dysplasia, hypothyroidism and heart disease. And it is to my knowledge that white Danes are the most at risk for blindnes. Which are usually results of bad breeding. That isn't the case for my dogs. But unfortunately I have seen too many people end up with white puppies in a litter because of bad breeding. They are usually destroyed at birth, because they can not only be blind, but also deaf, epileptic, and a multitude of other things. You can actually look here for a quite elaborate list: Something is Rotten in Harlequin Danes


----------



## lisablair (Mar 30, 2010)

With our Danes we could tell by 5 weeks, usually got them scanned at 5/6 weeks as our girls were quite chunky lol. Also they do tend to carry the high up in the rib cage.


----------



## Alysha184402 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you very much for the responses! I just wanted to let you know that we already have a few lovely people who are interested in puppies (if she's having any!) and the area where I live has very few, if any, dogs in shelters or that are feral. I have never seen more that 3 dogs at our local shelter in my entire life, and they never stay long before being adopted. And (again, IF she has pups) they can't all find new homes, we are prepared to keep them. These dogs are becoming quite common around this small town and I know that very few Dane owners can stick with just one! Sorry if this is rambling, but I just wanted to re-assure everyone. I know that in some areas, shelters are loaded with amazing purebred (or mix-breed) dogs and I wanted to make it known that this area is quite the opposite. Thank you again for your responses!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Alysha184402 said:


> We're getting worried that the whelping area that we prepared won't get put to use!


What a bizarre thing to worry about  when there are far more important things to consider

I frequently keep lots of newspaper in case I might have a litter - if I don't - I give them to other people - just as you should be able to disassemble a whelping area for future use.

I'm no expert in the breed - but given their relatively "lean" large build and smooth coats - I would be expecting to see some subtle signs by now. However, as an experienced Dane breeder has mentioned, they can carry quite high.

To actually "definitively feel" a puppy in a bitch can be quite difficult if the bitch has a belly full at 7/8 weeks can be hard enough - never mind at a stage where they can technically still re-absorb - something that stress can contribute to.

If you really want to know for definite - then get her scanned by a vet or sheep scanner.

--------------------------------

This is going slightly off-topic - but I attended a really interesting breeding seminar at the weekend which dispelled quite a lot of myths around breeding and phantoms

The bitch follows pretty much an identical path whether she is mated and pregnant or not - which is why some go on to have phantoms. Conversely to some recommendations on treating and then neutering --bitches experiencing phantoms generally make excellent dams.

Listening to someone who is not only a vet but a long standing established breeder and exhibitor themselves was incredibly informative and has certainly changed my view on a few things.

What else was interesting is just how many myths can be smashed in a 2.5 hour presentation with Q&A - yet I've no doubt we will continue to hear them from talking to others and on here for others to read.

==========================

To the OP - get your girl scanned because you need to know -your stressing will almost unquestionably be detected by her.

As well as needing to know - you need to be aware if there is only a handful of pups in there - which might lead to the need for a C-section.


----------



## Bexx (Oct 26, 2013)

Any news? Have you been to the vets yet?


----------



## Alysha184402 (Oct 27, 2013)

Sorry for the long span between replies.

My girl is showing much more clearly now, and she has started to get milk in. Although we have not been to a vet for a scan, the vet has been notified that she is due on the 11th. Only 5 more days!  She's been nesting like crazy, and loves the whelping area. I will try to get an update on here after pups are born.

Also, thank you to those of you who shared your experience with dogs not showing. It is highly appreciated.


----------

